# Freshwater Aquariums > New To the Hobby ? >  got some wee fishes

## weekerrie

well i got my wee lassie 10 neons, a red sieamese fighter(sorry for the spelling)  :lol:  and another one which i canny remember the name its kinda silver with a black stripe,(bottom feeder)? . :lol:

----------


## plankton

hi weekerrie


i love neons when i had my 4ft trop tank i had about 60 neons they looked cool under moon light with a black background

----------


## weekerrie

yeah i love the neons too we had a big trop tank a few years back and had loads pf them, but my pet shop are rip offs they used to sell 5 for £4 now there 98p each

----------


## djprincessx

Yeah, I also love neons, they are just so pretty since they group and stuff  :Smile:

----------


## Kirsty

Yeah the neons are so lovely but then again i think most tetras are cute...  :blackfish: 

I think pets at home here do 5 for £4 or £4 for £5 but the ones i bought cost more from a local pet store just in the centre of town. But they are worth it  :Smile: 

But the neons are so cute...  :angel:

----------


## dekdel

hi  all

got neons myself they are great little fish the way they shoal together and make a lovely contrast against black background.

dekdel

----------

